# More new BorsaBella fabrics!



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just doing my part in enabling other Accessory Addicts: Five new fabric travel bags on her site. 

http://www.borsabella.com/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are a bad bad person....Just Kidding!!!!

deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay I'm going camping in a month....I want to buy this bag to hold first aid kit items.  Which would fit the best and be easy to carry?  After I'm done camping I'd love to use it for my KK.  What bag size should I choose?  Which is most durable?  Anyone know?  Thanks


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> You are a bad bad person....Just Kidding!!!!
> 
> deb


Hey, I got sucked in by the "new 2009 Oberon Kindle covers next month" post. And here I was planning to spend my Kindle budget for May on, um...books! Just sharing the love......I mean, debt.......

I do love the new Offwhite Oleander fabric--I need to double check it though as she'd sent me a pic earlier that seemed much bluer in tone.



Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Okay I'm going camping in a month....I want to buy this bag to hold a first aid kit items. Which would fit the best and be easy to carry? After I'm done camping I'd love to use it for my KK. What bag size should I choose? Which is most durable? Anyone know? Thanks


Kinda depends on what you want to put into it.  I used the Original side zip Kindle Bag on a recent trip to hold all my darned power cords--Kindle, iPhone, MacBook--and there was still plenty of room to spare. The travel bag is an inch wider than the original, and has the additional pocket for relatively flat items.

As far as "durable"--I believe none of her fabrics are upholstery grade, but rather lightweight decorator fabrics (anyone correct me if I'm wrong there). There are two that are laminated (something like oilcloth) so if you like those patterns, those are probably your best choice for durability. As far as durability differences between the bags, they're incredibly well made, and I can't imagine there's a real difference between them on that score!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Hey, I got sucked in by the "new 2009 Oberon Kindle covers next month" post. And here I was planning to spend my Kindle budget for May on, um...books! Just sharing the love......I mean, debt.......
> 
> I do love the new Offwhite Oleander fabric--I need to double check it though as she'd sent me a pic earlier that seemed much bluer in tone.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I just want to hold some first aid items, and a flashlight (LED), I would love for the fabric to be water resistent.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool. She's also like a Superwoman .... Sew Sew Sew!!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I do love the new Offwhite Oleander fabric--I need to double check it though as she'd sent me a pic earlier that seemed much bluer in tone.


I'd been waiting on the new fabrics to come out before ordering one, and I love the Offwhite Oleander fabric, too. I'm buying a travel bag and hobo purse from BorsaBella as a wedding gift to myself.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

That is the one I picked too   Figured my hubby could buy it for me as a Mothers Day gift


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the Stephanie's Plum fabric? I'm interested in it but it doesn't look the least bit purple to me, so I'm curious.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Does anyone have the Stephanie's Plum fabric? I'm interested in it but it doesn't look the least bit purple to me, so I'm curious.


Okay, I bought the Kindle trave bag....when I went to pay for it my screen shut off. I didn't pay for it, and can't get back in to pay for it. Hopefully they will write soon, letting me pay for it. Yikes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Does anyone have the Stephanie's Plum fabric? I'm interested in it but it doesn't look the least bit purple to me, so I'm curious.


I do, in the naked Kindle sleeve. It's a really tough shade to define. I know a number of people feel it's definitely purple; I tend to feel if that's the case, it's a very blue purple. LOL Sounds like the purple ROH discussion, I know. If you put it next to a dusky blue, such as denim, it definitely takes on more blue characteristics, but it's probably still a lavender. I'd guess if you put it next to a purple, it probably looks more that color!

It's one of my favorites though--I've been debating a travel bag in that fabric since it came out, but was waiting on the Oleander first. The tough thing is that the preview pic Melissa sent me looks more grey-blue, while the website looks more green-blue. LOL I suspect my preview pic is more accurate, since the "white" is an offwhite, as she describes, while the site shows a bright white. The drawbacks of looking at colors on a monitor, even a color calibrated one!

Edit--out of curiosity, I just grabbed my sleeve to compare to the screen shot from the website. On my computer, the screen shot of the Stephanie's Plum is a little darker than the real thing--the white is a bit brighter & warmer on the actual sleeve. In regular house light (compact fluorescent/tungsten mix), I held the sleeve up to the standard blue KB background, and the sleeve definitely comes out more purple. Against basic denim jeans, the background lavender is more blue, but the accent purple details are definitely purple. The lighter brown details on the fabric appear more copper in tone, the darker brown swirls are a rich dark brown.

Best I can do.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, I just got a email that let me pay for the item (phew).  She also told me she is sending me my new Kindle travel bag tomorrow   I will post pics when I get my hands on it


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys are so bad! I just ordered a KIndle travel bag in the Peacock pattern- I have a navy and a green Oberon cover (one for the KK and one for K2) and plan on getting more- purple, the new blue maybe red . So I thought this would work wth many colors. This is my first of these bags.

Lynn L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Lynn said:


> You guys are so bad! I just ordered a KIndle travel bag in the Peacock pattern- I have a navy and a green Oberon cover (one for the KK and one for K2) and plan on getting more- purple, the new blue maybe red . So I thought this would work wth many colors. This is my first of these bags.
> 
> Lynn L


Now THAT I look forward to seeing a picture of! That pattern certainly looks like it will work with almost anything.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

This is the one I ordered.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Which 1 should I get in the travel bag LOL! That's what I'm thinking. Thanks to the enabler, I'm back thinking about these bags again.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Today I received my Borsa Bella bag in rose patch (laminated) basic top zip. I love the quality and craftsmanship of it. This shows it with the kindle with green M-Edge leather cover inside:


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Vic you are such a BI (Bad Influence) for pulling us to those new pretty BB bags! But I love it... it keeps me updated!* Neversleepsawink, * that is so lovely. I like the color! that may just have to be what I will order next.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Melissa emailed me yesterday that my travel bag and gadget bag shipped! I'm so excited and can't wait to get them. 
They are made from the Hokusai Wave fabric I sent her!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the new fabrics and I have had to thank Melissa for promoting my blog on her site! Some of you may not realize I am also having a special Kindleboard ONLY giveaway on the "Not Quite Kindle" of a BB bag!

Only 2 days left! If you see sigs the direct link is below!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the Peacock and Oleander fabrics. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

love those new fabrics


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The new fabrics are beautiful.  Maybe I need another one!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The new fabrics are beautiful. Maybe I need another one!


I told my hubby I needed the bag for camping, afterall I'm going to use to keep first aid items in it while we camp. Really, I thought my KK needed a new bed


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Yesterday, I ordered the Stephanie's Plum Kindle Travel Bag.  

It will be my first Borsa Bella bag and it looks BEE-YOU-TI-FUL!!!!  

Thank you, enablers!!!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That makes sense Stephanie, you ordered a Stephanie bag!!!  I have it and it's really pretty.
  Kdawna


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Kdawna ~ giggle giggle


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> Melissa emailed me yesterday that my travel bag and gadget bag shipped! I'm so excited and can't wait to get them.
> They are made from the Hokusai Wave fabric I sent her!


Ohhh, man, you have to post photos when you get them! I'd love to see how they turned out.

I just had some custom fabric sent to Melissa the other day for a Kindle travel bag (a blue Hawaiian pattern to complement my navy Hokusai Wave Oberon cover), and the waiting is killing me!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

jesspark said:


> Ohhh, man, you have to post photos when you get them! I'd love to see how they turned out.
> 
> I just had some custom fabric sent to Melissa the other day for a Kindle travel bag (a blue Hawaiian pattern to complement my navy Hokusai Wave Oberon cover), and the waiting is killing me!


I mailed mine last Monday, she got it Thursday and had both bags done and ready to be mailed this Monday! 
She is Superwoman! 
Of course I'll post pics. I can't wait to show off my completed ensemble of Decalgirl skin, Oberon cover and BB bag.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Hey, I got sucked in by the "new 2009 Oberon Kindle covers next month" post. And here I was planning to spend my Kindle budget for May on, um...books! Just sharing the love......I mean, debt.......


Is this a real thread/post? I haven't been on in a couple of days very much-I would love a new design!! 
kjn


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It is--I think it was in the purple ROH thread.  Basically someone had an email discussion with Oberon & was told the new Kindle cover designs for 2009 would be added next month.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check out that thread. Lord knows, we can never have too many Oberons!
kjn


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just had to share -- I just ordered the Offwhite Oleander Kindle Travel Bag and Elegant Black & White Hobo Bag from Melissa today.  I'm so excited!!  I'll post pics as soon as they come in!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I just had to share -- I just ordered the Offwhite Oleander Kindle Travel Bag and Elegant Black & White Hobo Bag from Melissa today. I'm so excited!! I'll post pics as soon as they come in!


That is the same one I ordered, she mailed it off a few days ago....I'm very excited too  Looks like you have good taste


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That is the same one I ordered, she mailed it off a few days ago....I'm very excited too  Looks like you have good taste


I'd say we both do!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet! 

The Oleander bag was definitely in the top 3 for me!  It is a beautiful bag!  

I can't wait for my Stephanie's Plum to get here! (I have no reason to complain, however.  I ordered the bag on Monday & it was shipped yesterday.  Great service!)

Off to check out the Elegant Black & White Hobo bag; you obviously have good taste!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The Oleander bag was definitely in the top 3 for me! It is a beautiful bag!
> 
> ...


Anyone who buys a Borsa Bella bag has good taste  They are all beautiful


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The Oleander bag was definitely in the top 3 for me! It is a beautiful bag!
> 
> ...


Wow, that is terrific service! Stephanie's Plum is a really cute bag (and I'm guessing you liked the name, too!). I was looking at several of the hobo bags (it'll be great to bring on my honeymoon to Hawaii -- great loooong trip bag), and decided to get the Elegant Black & White hobo bag b/c I thought it would match my outfits better. I love the other bags too, though -- Bold Yeller was cute, and so were a couple of the other fabrics.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, that elegant black & white bag will match most anything!

I also like the navy/brown & the Twilight bag.  

Oh, to heck with it!!  They are ALL pretty!!!    

(P.S.  Sorry for my repetitive post about your great taste.  After I typed the post, my Husband called. I talked to him for awhile and when I hit the 'Post' button, it warned me that other posts had occurred, but I was too lazy to re-type my post!!!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

stephanie said:


> (P.S. Sorry for my repetitive post about your great taste. After I typed the post, my Husband called. I talked to him for awhile and when I hit the 'Post' button, it warned me that other posts had occurred, but I was too lazy to re-type my post!!!)


I do that all the time...LOL!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Yes, that elegant black & white bag will match most anything!
> 
> I also like the navy/brown & the Twilight bag.
> 
> ...


That's just funny, Stephanie -- the navy/brown bag and the Twilight bag were the other 2 in my top 3! We don't just have great taste. We have the same taste...  Do you also have an Avenue of Trees Oberon cover, and the Orient skin from DecalGirl? B/c that would just be plain spooky.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My Borsa Bella came, here are some pics....pictures are not that great had to use my cell phone.

I love it!!!









It has more than enough room for my KK!!! 









It's beautiful!!!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My Borsa Bella came, here are some pics....pictures are not that great had to use my cell phone.
> 
> I love it!!!
> [image removed]
> ...


That's so pretty!!! Now I'm even more excited about mine!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Neversleepsawink ~ That is a gorgeous bag.  I just might have to order that one, too!  Dagnabit!!!  

Megan ~ The Orient is in my top 5, but I decided to go with:
Arabian Nights
Dragon Fan
Quest
I have those three on order (should get here soon!) and will decide which one to use once I actually see them.

I went to Oberon and looked at the 'Avenue of Trees' cover & it is BEE-YOU-TI-FUL!!!!  I do love the Oberon covers, but the Platform is the perfect holder for me.  I can prop it & read with very little effort.  I don't even have to really hold the book; just turn the pages (and not even that if you use the speech function, turned all the way down).  By chance, are you a jewelry fiend, too?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Neversleepsawink ~ That is a gorgeous bag. I just might have to order that one, too! Dagnabit!!!
> 
> Megan ~ The Orient is in my top 5, but I decided to go with:
> Arabian Nights
> ...


I looked at the Platform for a minute but decided I wouldn't have a need for a stand as much as I would something I could hold in my hand when I was curled up in bed or in a chair reading.

Luckily no, other than my diamond earrings and engagement ring, I'm not a jewelry fiend -- yet. I do love rings though, so if you feel like pointing me toward any particular designs, I wouldn't argue!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm having so much trouble picking which of the BB Kindle Travel bags that I'll be ordering. I like more than 1, or 2. LOL!  I like the pink kleo, red japanese, a purple 1 & more. Any help from the enablers would be most appreciated.   Maybe I should be asking, which 1 dd you NOT like?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone ordered the 'Let's Do Lunch' bag?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Has anyone ordered the 'Let's Do Lunch' bag?


That is funny! I am giving away one on my blog this month (link below) and Melissa sent me a few to photograph, the are adorable!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Octochick said:


> That is funny! I am giving away one on my blog this month (link below) and Melissa sent me a few to photograph, the are adorable!


Oh I want one too...maybe I'll win this time. The day I win, will be the day I faint....LOL!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That was a fun contest. (Octochick, I didn't realize that it was your site. Great photography, BTW.) "Pick ME!!!"  The funny part was for my website, which I don't have yet, I put NONE YET, meaning I don't have 1, but then the http://noneyet showed up. LOL!!! I didn't mean that, but that was so funny. Usually when you order online & they have a place where to send your item, before you even write your name, you type in HOME, or if it's to a busness,I type in NONE.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Has anyone ordered the 'Let's Do Lunch' bag?


I have Let's Do Lunch in the Martini Dots combo--had a matching travel bag custom made to go with it. The travel bag is just about an inch taller than the "purse" portion of the LDL bag when it's placed inside, so it's nice to have the coordinating fabrics. You can see it peeking out of the top in the second picture. Because of this, the magnetic snap on the LDL doesn't close when the K2/cover/bag is in there though; not a major issue to me, but some people might prefer a different style.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the martini dots fabric.  The name is familiar to me, but I can't find it on the BB website.  Was it your own custom fabric?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just found the martini dots under the regular kindle bags in the BB site.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad you found it!

At the time (something like two months ago), it wasn't available under the Kindle bags, the only place I could find it was the Let's Do Lunch bag--so the travel bag was a custom request.  I'm not sure what all she has it in right now.  It's a great pattern for spring/summer!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep checking the BB sight looking for more of the water-resistant fabrics in the travel bag.  Am I missing anyplace it tells me whether a particular fabric is one of those?  I know I can e-mail or call about a custom bag, but thought she was trying to add more of these to the line.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***I love your bag, Kinde bag combo. So pretty!!
***Love to have M. make the travel bags in water-resistant as well.
***I got my Kleo Pink travel bag today!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!! I came in 2 days!!!!! It's sooo cute!!!!!!! 1 of the things that I like about it, is that it doesn't have a black strap. It has a brown strap. I love it!!! I could put the mighty bright light in the front pocket, but it leaves a round bump in the front, so I'll leave the light in my handbag. It's bigger than my waterfield Kindle bag, which is black, but so much prettier. LOL! I have to get more.....whaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaa.........


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night I ordered a BB travel bag in Lord of the Greens pattern.  It was hard to decide but I figured there will be other BB bag purchases in the future.  This will be my 2nd (first travel one).


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My Poppin Spring also has a brown strap and brown zippers. Such a classy well put together look.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***Yes, it's so well made. I wore it out today for the 1st time, separately from my handbag. It was so much lighter than having my Kinde in my handbag. I guess it had to do with the weight being distributed. 
***Monasw, that 1 is so pretty as well. Yes, the brown is so pretty. Also, the inside of the main area is brown & the inside of the front pocket matches the material on the outside. Soo Coo! So much attention to detail & so well made.


----------

